# ROMANIAN CITIES UPDATE



## Bogdan Alexandru (Mar 27, 2008)

Here are some more pictures of romanian cities! I found theese on the net, googleing for images! I could't specify the exact adresses, but they are not mine! I can share them with you though and we can enjoy them together!

Before, please help develop Belitesti at http://belitesti.myminicity.com/ind or http://belitesti.myminicity.com. 10x

Now, the show must go on! Enjoy my selection!

*Bucuresti*, read Bucureshti or Bucharest, the capital city!

The Arch Of Triumph some time ago, in the present it's under scafolding! In the far end, The House of the Press, named like that because it holds most newspapers HQ's!










The atheneum, built by public fund raising I think at the begining of the 20th century!










You know this one!



















The Intercontinetal Hotel, one of the city's landmarks, together with the Arch, the Atheneum and The House Of Parliament (or House of the People as formerly known)










Theese were teken from the Intercontinetal Tower by someone!



















By the river Dambovita!










University square, the long grey coloured building in the left down corner is the University named after! You can also see the Intercontinetal Hotel! Also an older shot!










The Carol (Charles) Park. The mausoleum in the middle is dedicated to some soldiers from what I know, not really well informed! Older shot again!










The Royal Palace, now the National Arts Museum! The dome in the back was later atached by the commies and it held the Comunist Partie's reunions or how they were called! It's called The Palace Hall! Older view again!










The Cismigiu Park, older view!










The Charles De Gaulle Square and Charles De Gaulle Plaza building!











*Cluj* the region of Ardeal!

The rundown "Ion Moina" Stadium










Panoramic view!














































This is the orthodox cathedral!










And this is the catholic one!










And commie flats of course, an older picture though I dont think they change










10x and don't forget, if you have the 5 seconds needed to spare, visit http://belitesti.myminicity.com/ind or http://belitesti.myminicity.com and help me develop my minicity!


----------



## Pegasusbsb27 (Sep 5, 2005)

Wow! Great shots again. You know, there are so many people in the world (in fact there are so many people in Latin America too) that don't know that Romenia is a Latin country, our most oriental Latin frontier! It's always interesting to see such a different latinity here on Skyscraper City. Bucareste is a lovely city. Thanks for sharing....By the way, I really don't know what is that massive white building that you said we know what it is...Is it a Government Palace?


----------



## Bogdan Alexandru (Mar 27, 2008)

*Pegasus*



Pegasusbsb27 said:


> Is it a Government Palace?


That is the House Of The Parliament, the second largest building in the world after the Pentagon (it took the place of The Twin Towers in second place), of course as area covered and also as utility, it has thousands of rooms and halls!

Good to know that somebody as far away as you knows Romania is a latin country! Remember that Romania was latinized directly by the roman empire after the dacian-roman wars at the begining of the second century a.d. and the conquest of Dacia by emperor Trajan, while Brazil, with all due respect, was latinized indirectly by the portuguese! The romanian language was formed by mixing latin with the language of the dacians! Portuguese was already a language when it came to Brazil!

I don't mean to offend or anything, but I am not that open to the concept of latin America and all that! You are of latin origin threw the spaniards and portuguese, but an amazing cultural mix of native and african slave origin, which I think diluted the latin touch over the years! It's like the african-americans and hispanic in the US think they are english or anglo-saxons you know?

Please don't feel ofended and do counter me if you think I have caused you any discomfort, so I will apologise, but it's just how I see things!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Bucuresti or Bucharest is Great! :cheers: Nice pics


----------



## Pegasusbsb27 (Sep 5, 2005)

Bogdan Alexandru said:


> That is the House Of The Parliament, the second largest building in the world after the Pentagon (it took the place of The Twin Towers in second place), of course as area covered and also as utility, it has thousands of rooms and halls!
> 
> Good to know that somebody as far away as you knows Romania is a latin country! Remember that Romania was latinized directly by the roman empire after the dacian-roman wars at the begining of the second century a.d. and the conquest of Dacia by emperor Trajan, while Brazil, with all due respect, was latinized indirectly by the portuguese! The romanian language was formed by mixing latin with the language of the dacians! Portuguese was already a language when it came to Brazil!
> 
> ...


:lol::lol: I'm not ofended! In fact you have reason (some reason). One must remember the ocupation of Iberian Peninusula by the arabs in 711 (and it last until 1492!). Portuguese (and Spanish) has so many words the originated from Arab like Alface (letuce) Algodão (cotton) Alcachofra (don't konow the meaning of this word in English), and so on. Besides there are, particularly in Brazil, the presence of Black and Indian elements not only in the language, but in the blood too. But, that's what makes Brazil a legitime Latin conuntry. If you know well the History of the Romans, you certainly will agree with me. The Roman way of life ( sex, slavery, corruption) are very close of what we are in Brazil (and in Latin America as a whole). In fact one could not say that the Romans, by the time of Augustus, for instance, where pure Latins. There were so many sons of slaves/free couples that we cannot say of Latinity in Rome, by that time anymore...And remember, the Dacians where not eliminated by the romans in Dacia. (or the Gauls in France). What happened in both regions was a miscigenation...Well, enough of History. Um grande abraço pra vc. E sim, nós na America Latina, somos Latinos sim


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Well done!!:wave:


----------



## Bogdan Alexandru (Mar 27, 2008)

I see indeed my laborious work is much appreciated my SSC forumers! Well, I shall repay your gratitude with more pictures soon, in fact I found some old photos of Bucharest, from before the city was demolished by the commies! That by the way was a crime against culture and history, it stripped many cities in Romania of their cultural and architectural legacy! All to build their flats and big monumental buildings (many can be seen in Bucharest).

In the mean time, the online city of Belitesti realy needs your help to grow! It's a safe link, just one click and your job is done. So please visit http://belitesti.myminicity.com.

Enough talking, more watching!

This is the before image, a view from the south-west side of the city!










This one I modified like a "professional" in Paint to show how much was destroyed! I outlined the buildings still standing today and crossed the areas and buildings gone! You have to download the image to see better, I used blue and red to lessen the impact on the photo!










This tries to be an "after" picture, from the east of the city! I scanned it from a newspaper, that's why it looks like it looks! The outlined building is The Palace Of Justice (also outlined in the previous shot), thus you can see the massive scale of the destruction!










This is the Carol (Charles) Park as it once was. The only thing standing now that can be seen in this shot is the amphitheatre in the down-centre of the photo! The little white tower on the edge of the lake was the minaret of a mosque now gone and on the right side of the photo (still in the park) you can see a palace, some kind of summer residence or something like that for the king (Charles or Ferdinand), also gone! On the site of the palace now stands the mausoleum shown in previous photos! 










The National Stadium in the beginning of the commie construction projects! Now it is being demolished to make way for a more modern stadium!










And the Intercontinental Hotel, a long time ago!










Be back with more soon, http://belitesti.myminicity.com.

Hasta Luego Amigos!


----------



## Bogdan Alexandru (Mar 27, 2008)

*SIGHISOARA*

I found these photos of Sighisoara, read Sighishoara, on various sites on the internet googling for images, so I don't remember the site names! Sighisoara is the last medieval fortress inhabited in Europe, at least that's what we've been told here !













































































































10x and remember to visit http://belitesti.myminicity.com and help me develop my mini city!


----------



## NewOrleansRush (Aug 30, 2004)

I have always wanted to go to Romania. It is just so beautiful.


----------



## Bogdan Alexandru (Mar 27, 2008)

NewOrleansRush said:


> I have always wanted to go to Romania. It is just so beautiful.


Well come, we need your money!!


----------



## AlexandraQ (Feb 11, 2008)

The first pictures are wonderful! great pics... I'm loving see and to know.


----------



## Bogdan Alexandru (Mar 27, 2008)

Thank you!


----------



## M_K_O (Jul 22, 2007)

Unreal!!!

:master: :master:


----------



## Bogdan Alexandru (Mar 27, 2008)

You people had enough? Gimme some mo'!


----------



## Leo10Rio (Jan 3, 2008)

Hi, I've seen your threads about Romania, I liked then, there's lots of beauty pics and pretty places, but there's some you see decaying places, abandoned. Many buildings badly preserved, the cars looks old, a little delayed..


----------



## Vini2 (Jun 19, 2007)

I always liked Romania!!


----------



## Bogdan Alexandru (Mar 27, 2008)

Leo10Rio said:


> Hi, I've seen your threads about Romania, I liked then, there's lots of beauty pics and pretty places, but there's some you see decaying places, abandoned. Many buildings badly preserved, the cars looks old, a little delayed..


Those are older pics, from the 90's, when most cars in Romania were the Renault 12 based Dacia, that's why they look old! Now, at least in Bucharest, you don't get to see as many of those and in a few years they will dissapear completely! The problem with buildings is more delicate! All buildings in Romania have been nationalized by the communist regime, starting from 1944! After the 1989 revolution, it took the authorities quite a long time to give them back to their rightfull owners. In the meantime, the communist occupied some historic buildings with families of gipsies or rented them! These people didn't do anything to preserve them and they got to the level of decay they are in now! The larger buildings, mainly state owned, were to expensive to renovate. In the past years though things started to move and many buildings are restored at their former glory! You can see that in Sibiu and Brasov, check them out!


----------



## Leo10Rio (Jan 3, 2008)

Thank you for explanation


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2008)

Imi plac mai mult ta poze!! (Do I write it right?)

Thanks for such a beautiful pics and country. Multumesc!!


----------



## Bogdan Alexandru (Mar 27, 2008)

frozen said:


> Imi plac mai mult ta poze!! (Do I write it right?)
> 
> Thanks for such a beautiful pics and country. Multumesc!!


 You must have a romanian girlfriend or boyfriend ha?! I got the idea, but if you mean "I like your photos more" you should say "Imi plac mai mult pozele tale" There are rules of gramar and bla bla, but anyway, good to know someone is trying, thank you! I was pleasantly surprised! Were are you from?


----------



## diko (Aug 9, 2009)

Bogdan Alexandru said:


> You must have a romanian girlfriend or boyfriend ha?! I got the idea, but if you mean "I like your photos more" you should say "Imi plac mai mult pozele tale" There are rules of gramar and bla bla, but anyway, good to know someone is trying, thank you! I was pleasantly surprised! Were are you from?



Servus domnul Bogdan. Sint din Ghana, Africa si am fost student la Cluj in anii 80 si la inceputul anii 90. Am foarte mult amintirii placute de tara ta. Glad to see the country really developing. Bucuresti has changed in a very good way.


----------

